# Pike Lures



## WhakGreenie03

*What kind of lure do you find to be most productive?*​
Spoon4543.27%Spinner1211.54%Bucktail1211.54%Crankbait2423.08%Mepps98.65%Buzzbait21.92%


----------



## WhakGreenie03

Ice is starting to melt and i think that everyone is gettin anxious to drop a line. What conditions do you have the best luck with pike?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

As soon as the water warms up pike fishing can be good all spring, summer and fall in my experience. Pretty hard to beat a spinner bait in the cabbage, or a rattle trap along weedlines.


----------



## dblkluk

I'm with Huey, spinnerbait


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I love casting a spinnerbait or a mepps in the shallow weeds. Nothing like watching the fish come up out of the weeds and attack the lure.


----------



## Miller

If I can get away with it I go with a buzzbait or other various surface lures.I love it when they come at it creating a wake on top of the water like the return of JAWS.Priceless.


----------



## goose killer

I like to use a bucktail because you usually catch pretty big fish with these.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Raps or a plain jig and twister have been deadly the past couple of years. You have to remember their brains are the size of peas.


----------



## torf

Most of the pike i catch are caught with a spinnerbait. Although it is fun to use a topwater lure like a jitterbug.


----------



## Blake Hermel

I have had good success with spoons up in North Western WI.


----------



## djleye

Big spinnerbait over cabbage, single hook only. Can't beat the excitement!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## goose killer

I also like to use a johnson silver minnow tipped with a uncle josh pork trailer and I also like to use shad raps.


----------



## Elly2211

There's something about the spoon's that just piss them off and when they hit it you better hold on to ur rod.


----------



## nightfishenmn

my best lucke and funnest to fish is with my fly rod i caught 6 in 3 hours and most were in a nonagresive mood they were any where form 2-7 lb


----------



## Rancott

I like to use a 3/4 oz silver minow...#11 uncle josh, green with spots. (late spring)
Summer...grim reaper buzz-bucks on over cast days, and spoon rigs.


----------



## Mike_Ulmr

The all time best lure for pissing northerns off has to be a spoon. Although it is starting to change to rattlin raps. Best way to fish with these is to cast into the same spot 3-5 times and if they are in there, it will piss them off so bad that they will just destroy it.


----------



## BuellTroll

T55 FLATFISH!!! there huge but work on ANYTHING if theres a gamefish around theyll hit it. :sniper:


----------



## MOSSBACK

I have got a funny story to share: My 8 year old daughter saw a crank bait that really caught her eye while looking at tackle the other day it was a $7.00 Rapalla but I relented and bought it for her.

That friday night when we got to the lake we tied it on and took off trolling, we were just comming out of a shallow bay and bang she caught about a four pound northern I landed it for her and released it, she threw it back out and bang another norhtern, I landed it and realesed it she threw it back out and bang she caught her third norhtern in 10 min. I had it up next to the boat and I reached into the water to grab it and it started jumping and shakinng all over and one of the treble hooks burried in my hand.

Damn!! It was a new hook and I had'nt pinched the barbs back on it yet which I normally do with the kids hooks. anyway I could not get that hook out of my hand so my wife was harping at me about not pinching back the barbs and drove the boat back to the dock. I was in some serious pain by now and had no choice but to try and push the hook all the way through. I twisted and poked and pushed finally I got it poked through the skin, blood was dripping all over and I grabbed the cutter to cut the hook off and my daughter was crying hystairicly and I said, it's o.k. honey Daddy will be alright, and she screams... NO YOU CUT MY HOOK AND RUINED IT!!!!!


----------



## MossyMO

MOSSBACK

Good story, hope the hand is healing well. You will have to put a new treble hook on your daughters lucky lure !!!

When I was 8 or 9 I buried a treble hook from a daredevil in between my knuckles. My grampa tried forcing it to poke out the skin but I couldn't handle it. Then he got a good grip on the hook with his pliers and told me to look the other direction. There was a quick jerk and it was all taken care of, at the time I wasn't to happy. But now when ever I notice the scar, it always puts a smile on my face and brings back memory's of fishing with grampa.


----------



## MOSSBACK

I did put a new treble hook on it right away and bent all the barbs back on it and she has not caught a fish on it since. Go figure. Fish must not like the scent of human blood.


----------



## atec

Spinner : Preferably white in color . Very productive . Never had much luck with spoons . Guess I'm not patient enough .


----------



## Invector

The way I do my pike hunting is as follows

Early I use spoons and cranks. Spinnerbaits have worked ok time to time. I also have had good luck early (cold as 35 degrees) casting a Yuko jerkbait. In canada I use this in the spring and fall.

As water warm and pike leave the shallows and move to the 10 foot level and deeper I troll with cranks. Casting I use small bucktails spinnerbaits and buzzers around weed areas.

In the fall spoons pick back up again but almost anything will get a pikes attention at that time.


----------



## Fossilman

I caught over a hundred pike on "spinner's" last summer...............


----------



## Lycanthrope

I have had more luck on the Mepps Giant killer spinner with a silver blade and black bucktail for large pike than any other lure. They are built well and are heavy enough to cast long distances, my only problem with them is that the bucktail part will wear away pretty quickly and pretty soon you are left with a bare hook. O well, second best lure for me is a daredevil or large redeye.


----------



## USAlx50

I very rarely fish specifically for pike, usually catch them when i'm targetting muskies. There are a few days a summer that I'll be on a non musky lake though fishing for pike.

Bucktails/spinnerbaits seem the most versatile, go to bait for any condition. I think we catch the most though on jerkbaits/ twichbaits. Musky jerkbaits like reefhawgs, phantoms, any other glider, and when targeting them they LOVE the new x-raps as do smallies if they are around.


----------



## Quackkills9

Mepps Green and Black! :beer:


----------



## steve66

a spinner bait with a white skirt and double hammered willow leaf blades with a orange twister tail attached. i have had more luck on that spinner combanation than any other lure in my tackle box, and not just for pike, also bass and even crappie and the odd jumbo perch.


----------



## atec

Cabela's sent out a catalogue for Trout & Salmon . In it were some kick *** Pike lures they use for Steelhead . Hammered Mooslook ; Mepps Bucktails ; and the original Flatfish , all in pike and Musky sizes . Plus some live bait rigs .


----------



## PFLesox

I notice soft plastics and jigs are not part of the poll.
That is my number one choice for pike, muskie and hybrid muskies.
Just my $0.02.

:beer:


----------



## Norm70

I gotta go with the good old red a white daredevil. I think i was all i used growing up catching northerns.

I know it was not included in the poll, but i also like dead sticking with smelt on the bottom. I like putting a piece of red styrofoam on you line and watching a pike slowly pull it into the water.


----------



## Invector

The thing is pike will hit almost anything...except jerky on the back of a spoon (I tryed that one time when I was little). Early ice out small lures and live bait can be productive but as it has been said smelt or other dead baits can be most productive. After spawn when the fish become a bit more agressive many types of lures will catch them. But for around here small spoons bass sized tandems and plugs will work best. After the water warms a bite more to say that magic temp when pike start to hit anything usually that temp is 55 or so, when the cotton wood trees start giving out their cotton and the lilac bushes bloom...its that pre summer mode. pike can be taken on almost anything. There larger spoons can be the best thing around. Color for all of this realy wont matter too much. Just take into conideration the water clarity. Whites yellows oranges pinks will all work very well and dont over look the silvers and gold colors for flash, sometimes flash will out do anything. Lure options can be hard but the good old dare devil red eye doc spoon and williams wabbler are the top for spoons. I do use little cleos since the cast great hold up to big fish and you can get them in many colors and sizes from 2/5 (early) to 1 1/2oz (a bit later). Just remember for pike as the water warms keep trying a bit bigger lure. Plugs can be many types. The rapala original minnow is a good choice all the way up to the size 18 one. Husky jerks can produce well early then can be good later with a faster action. Other plugs I have used include almsot anything you can think of. Plugs work best during early morings picking up speed as the water warms. dont be affraid to add many twiches, jerks, and pops...had many good day with a jointed plug by cranking it and then poping the rod upward like it was a jig. Tandems and in-line spinners can be very good. Shallower water these things can shine. They also work well for musky. Also try a buzzer early, pike can put on a good show slamn buzzers, this is also true of most of the spring and summer. If you are in a boat and know pike are around yes do try plastics. A few sprinngs I used a small jig and twister tail for pike and would catch many fish in a few hours. Other things to try are slugos lizards and twichers. Storm makes a few good twicher soft plastics that drive pike wild, but can be kinda hard to use without a leader...many bite offs. The key is to locate prime pike area. Warmer water or flowing water can draw bait and can draw pike. Creek mouths can be very good. Also bays or rock areas. I have had many a good day casting tandems on the face of our local dam. All you need to do is get out and try a few things these guys suggest...almost from what I have read on here is right on the $$$$.

As far as ealy musky go, that is a bit tuffer. In MN and other states that have the musky fishing the season does not open till june. This fact makes that water a bit warmer and musky can be active. As stated above smaller lures plastice can be very good at times. Dont over look regular sized baits and top waters. Jackpots and the other types mentioned in another post are all good ideas. Again look for moving water like a stream coming in and warmer water can be productive. Also look for new weed growth. This can have both musky and pike holding in it. Try these things and somthign should work for you.

IMHO here in ND if you are looking for early season musky try tandoms, cranks, and small in-lines. Fish a bit slower due to the fact of the bit colder water here in may and earlier. Trying a shiner or the chub we now can use could prove to be great, you just need to look for high percentage spots that they would be in at the different times of the early year.


----------



## M1NN350T4 M4N

im with miller on this one anything top water like...buzzbait, hola popper,jointed back,jitter bug...anything realy but the best lure ive ever used for pike is hands down a MIMIC MINNOW by northland.


----------

